# What makes international moving more smooth



## Thomas145 (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm moving to Canada from USA with my wife for seven months for my new project work. I'm looking for an international moving service to move things smoothly. We have rented a house with the help of a friend and planning to move all the essential things for the project as I'm working on books and computers, photography etc. My wife has a cute little kitty, which we need to carry with us while moving.
In general, I wish to know what factors to be considered while making a move. Suggest any tips on preparing for this move would be much appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

US to Canada should be relatively easy. Especially if it's only seven months.

Only things that jump to mind is don't over pack. You should be able to buy virtually anything you need. 

The other thing is don't bring anything that's legal in the US but not in Canada. 

I'm assuming you're moving to one of the larger cities. If you're moving to the Yukon maybe overpack.


----------



## Thomas145 (Dec 13, 2020)

There are certain essential things that should be relocated for my project. So I need to move these items to my new location. Otherwise, it will affect my work plan


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Bringing what you need isn't the problem. You'll often see people here shipping things they haven't used in decades just in case. Bring what you need.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Thomas145 said:


> My wife has a cute little kitty, which we need to carry with us while moving.


I m assuming you already have all the documentation for yourself that you'll need to move - have you looked into requirements for kitty to cross the border?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Thomas145 said:


> There are certain essential things that should be relocated for my project. So I need to move these items to my new location. Otherwise, it will affect my work plan


Depending on what they are, you might be better off buying them here than paying to ship them.


----------



## Thomas145 (Dec 13, 2020)

ALKB said:


> I m assuming you already have all the documentation for yourself that you'll need to move - have you looked into requirements for kitty to cross the border?


Yes, I have found an international moving company to shift the essential things and our kitty to my new location.


----------



## Thomas145 (Dec 13, 2020)

colchar said:


> Depending on what they are, you might be better off buying them here than paying to ship them.


No, Buying a new one is not possible, its a wastage of money. I think its better to hire any moving company than buying new one


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Thomas145 said:


> No, Buying a new one is not possible, its a wastage of money. I think its better to hire any moving company than buying new one



How is it not possible? Are you saying that they are not available here? If so, you're probably wrong.

And it wouldn't be a waste of money if you factor in the cost of shipping them and the money you would get from selling them when you are done here.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Thomas145 said:


> Yes, I have found an international moving company to shift the essential things and our kitty to my new location.


I meant more in the way of work permits, documentation about rabies vaccinations, etc.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Thomas145 said:


> I'm moving to Canada from USA with my wife for seven months for my new project work. I'm looking for an international moving service to move things smoothly. We have rented a house with the help of a friend and planning to move all the essential things for the project as I'm working on books and computers, photography etc. My wife has a cute little kitty, which we need to carry with us while moving.
> In general, I wish to know what factors to be considered while making a move. Suggest any tips on preparing for this move would be much appreciated.
> Thanks!


So what advice is it you are looking for, if you already have a job to go to, a rental in place and a moving company for yourself and the cat? - and you are only moving from US to Canada and for 7 months.


make sure you have informed your bank and credit card company of your new address?
if you are leaving property here in the US and expect to return to it make sure it is properly insured in your absence?
presume you have all the necessary documentation/visa to work in Canada?



-


----------

